# ISO a whole house water purifier



## Green Lady (Jul 2, 2007)

Does anyone have a whole house water purifier?  Are you happy with yours and is it efficient?  Economical?

I currently distill my water and have been doing so for several years now.  It takes 4 hr. to distill 1 gallon. It takes up counter space that could be used for food prep.  I was thinking of installing an under sink water purifier, but now think maybe a whole house unit instead.

I have done a little searching online and was wondering if anyone here has had experience with them.  I especially am interested in an ozone unit.

Any info would be appreciated.  Thanks!


----------



## Dina (Jul 3, 2007)

I heard the water purifier is a great investment.  A friend had a demonstration at her house and it made a huge difference.  When she washed her hands and hair with purified water, it felt silkier.  Even washing clothes with it makes whites thier whitest.  It will make a difference in all your daily living, not just the purity you ingest.  Good luck.


----------



## Green Lady (Jul 3, 2007)

Dina,

Do you recall the brand name of the unit that was demoed at your friend's house.  Just wondering.  Thanks.


----------



## Yakuta (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a centralized water purification system in my house and I also have a centralized water softner unit (since we have hard water in our area). 

We have a Culligan system which is one of the priciest ones out there.  There are others (GE makes one and so do a lot of other mom and pop companies).  

We went with Culligan because my husband years ago was an engineer there and knows it's ins and outs and quality and would not be satisfied with anything else.  You can look at GE for example and save some money.  To me they are all the same  

Our system cost us thousands of dollars (not sure the exact but it was definitely 3K or more)


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 3, 2007)

Green Lady said:
			
		

> Does anyone have a whole house water purifier? Are you happy with yours and is it efficient? Economical?
> 
> I currently distill my water and have been doing so for several years now. It takes 4 hr. to distill 1 gallon. It takes up counter space that could be used for food prep. I was thinking of installing an under sink water purifier, but now think maybe a whole house unit instead.
> 
> ...


 
Could you please enlighten us as to what's involved to operate and maintain your still? E.G. power consumption and cleaning?


----------



## Green Lady (Jul 3, 2007)

justplainbill said:
			
		

> Could you please enlighten us as to what's involved to operate and maintain your still? E.G. power consumption and cleaning?



My distiller takes 4 hrs. of electricity to make 1 gallon.  Maintenance is that periodically I put white vinegar mixed with water in the unit and let it sit for a day or so to get the scaled crud out.  Every month or two I replace the filter, which isn't expensive, but it needs to be boiled in distilled water first,etc.  Somewhat of a nuisance.  I guess I have been doing this for about 6 yrs. now and would just prefer the whole house unit.  There's also a coil (cooling coil?) that collects dust and pet fur in it.  There is no way to really clean it but to take that part of the unit apart.  When I have done this I am left with one extra screw afterwards which I can't figure out where it came from!


----------



## justplainbill (Jul 3, 2007)

Sounds like quite a bit of work and expense.  Assuming the unit draws 500 watts, at 15 cents per kwh the electric consumption alone would run 30 cents per gallon.  We average 1.5 gallons per day of potable water and have been making do with Poland Springs at about $1 per gallon.  It's bit of a pain to hump six of those six gallon cases from the price club that's 30 miles  and a ferry ride away.


----------



## Run_Out (Jul 3, 2007)

I have a system for R/O water in my home, it is great for cooking. I have a water softner system for the entire house we have hard water here in Lubbock.

later


----------



## Essiebunny (Jul 3, 2007)

We have a Kinetico System which includes a reverse osmosis system for our drinking water. It is just like bottled water. We have had this since 1997. Our water softener is an on demand system.


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 3, 2007)

We used to operate a water distiller when we lived in the country for 6 years, as the water hardness there was over 20 points and the water had a lot of iron in it as well. Here where we live in the city, the water hardness is only about 8 points so we no longer need the distiller. We do buy our water from a place that has a sophisticated reverse osmosis system and are very satisfied with it. We would not go back to distilling unless we were to live in the country again, as it's a very expensive way to get good water. 

Good luck with your 'whole house system'.


----------

